# Pen Display Case and Bottle Stopper



## GeorgeS (Jan 13, 2016)

So I have some pens at an antique shop in Front Royal Virginia and needed a display case to keep them not so accessible and possibly walking away. Yes I know the box would be easy to walk away with but as my dad used to say, locks are to keep honest people out! This is curly maple. I am not the best flat worker and this was my first box so it's far from perfect. The router walked on me twice which really made me mad but it will serve its purpose. The next one will be better for sure.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This stopper is made from spalted magnolia I bought from a guy on the Pen Turning page on Facebook. His name is Warren Willis, gave him the info to the site to get him over here because he has nice nice spalted wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2016)

That magnolia is killer stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks good George...
If I may suggest one thing, you could line the grooves with some sticky felt to hide the "walk" on them. maybe a contrasting color?

I love that spalted stopper too....nicely done and nice looking wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 13, 2016)

Great work, George! I really like the natural edge on that box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 13, 2016)

@ripjack13 Thanks so much. I appreciate the suggestion! I was thinking about that but when I layed something of a contrasting color in there it actually looked worse. It wasn't a thick felt though so maybe I'll give that a go and see how it looks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That magnolia is killer stuff.



I'm kicking mys of for not buying more off that tree! I have a few more but he sold the rest.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> I'm kicking mys of for not buying more off that tree! I have a few more but he sold the rest.



Bummer that stuff is rare as a nun in a bikini. Ask him if he spalted it on purpose or ran across it. I used to spalt sycamore and FBE intentionally. Need to get back into it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 13, 2016)

@Kevin He ran across it. He has more it's just not as heavily mineral stained as this one. I have a couple of these coming my ay though! These are magnolia as well.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2016)

Cool! The mineral stain is what makes it for me though. Otherwise just looks like spalted maple or syc. Nothing wring with that though!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 13, 2016)

Agreed!


----------



## Jerry B (Jan 14, 2016)

agree with all above, that spalted magnolia is some gorgeous looking wood 
and I too like the natural edge on your pen display, wonderful idea.
As stated above, lining the grooves with a felt type material will also protect the finish on the pens, don't want them getting scratched from any sliding around they might do ;-)
excellent work on all, well done

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 14, 2016)

Look great from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 14, 2016)

Beautiful and creative box !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 14, 2016)

That case is really cool and that magnolia looks like some very nice wood @GeorgeS . Bottle stopper is nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 14, 2016)

I really like the natural edge on the Maple box. Very Special!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 14, 2016)

Great idea -- and it looks really good.

Instead of gluing in felt, you might try "flocking" -- you paint on a colored adhesive and squirt tiny fibers at it. Woodcraft sell the fibers, the adhesive, and a small "puff-gun" I haven't tried it, but if I ever make my own pen boxes that's what I plan to use ... LINK

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks everyone! @duncsuss Great idea! I will look into that!


----------

